# Verbindung via Ethernet klappt nicht mehr... warum?



## bigrey (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

versuche zurzeit ein Barcode Auswerteeinheit per Ethernet zu verbinden…. 
Anfangs war dies auch kein problem… angesteckt über telnet kommuniziert alles war perfekt… 

als ich dann mein laptop wieder ans internet angesteckt hab und die auswerteeinheit abgesteckt hatte und danach wieder vom internet raus gegangen bin (abgesteckt) und wieder an die auswerteeinheit dran bin (die übrigends eine eigene IP-Adresse hat)(habe auch immer die ip gewechselt manuell!!!) ging aufeinmal nichts mehr… 

jetzt komm ich nicht mehr auf die Auswerteeinheit drauf…warum? 

firewall alles ist aus… 
liegt es an telnet? der sagt mir immer port23: verbindungsfehler… 

benutze windows 7 prof 64 bit 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben =) 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

René


----------



## Aventinus (22 Juni 2011)

Vielleicht liegts an der Firewall


----------



## JesperMP (22 Juni 2011)

PC aus und wieder eingeschaltet ?


----------



## Hann (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Es lag an der Netzwerkkarte die ich getaucht habe.


----------



## bike (27 Juni 2011)

Hann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Es lag an der Netzwerkkarte die ich getaucht habe.



Getauchte Netzwerkkarten sind ein echtes und absolutes Problem. 

Wenn über IP zugriffen wird ist die MAC Adresse, die sich beim Tausch der Netzwerkkarte ändert, völlig und absolut uninteressant.


bike


----------



## wonderfulworld (29 Juni 2011)

Befinden sich die beiden Netzwerkteilnehmer im selben Subnetz. Was für eine Subnetmask und welche IP-Adressen hast du vergeben?

Gruß wonderfulworld


----------

